# Matrix raid vs 2 dyski bez raid; wybór fs

## and1987

Mam dwa dyski 1TB 5900 rpm i problem jaka konfiguracja będzie bardziej wydajna:

- matrix raid software (RAID 0 + RAID 1):

```

   /boot - RAID 1 (100 MB)

   /mnt, /media, /usr, /opt, /lib64 /sbin, /bin, /lib32, /dev - RAID 0 (2 GB)

   /tmp - RAID 0 (1,5 GB)

   /etc - RAID 1 (50 MB)

   /var - RAID 1 (3 GB)

   /home - RAID 1 (20 GB)

   Wirtualne_maszyny - RAID 0 (150 GB)

   Dane - RAID 1 (250 GB)

   Pozostałe_miejsce_backup - RAID 1

```

- 2 dyski bez macierzy:

```

  Pierwszy dysk:

     System operacyjny podstawowy

     Wirtualne_maszyny1

     Dane1

  Drugi dysk:

     Wirtualne_maszyny2

     Dane2

```

Dodam, że maszyny wirtulane nie pracują przez cały czas, a jak pracują to zazwyczaj od 1 do 3 (Windows + Unix).

Która z tych konfiguracji będzie lepsza, jeśli macie sugestnie odnośnie konfiguracji piszczie.Last edited by and1987 on Tue Apr 05, 2011 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

```
/mnt, /media, /usr, /opt, /lib64 /sbin, /bin, /lib32, /dev - RAID 0 (2 GB) 
```

tutaj bym wstawił jedynkę i wyrzucił /usr/portage gdzieś osobno , nie wiem co tam będziesz instalował ale 2G to mało. /var zresztą też jest malusi .

to czy będzie szybciej na raid czy bez raid zależy od profilu użycia. W teori powinno być szybciej (lub nie, raid 1 jest jednak wolniejszy w zapisie), bardziej na twoim miejscu zainteresowałbym się doborem fs'a pod konkretne zastosowanie.

----------

## and1987

Jakie najlepiej zastosować fs do partycji z:

- maszynami wirtualnymi (tylko pliki vdi)

- var

- usr

- home

- tmp

- etc

- dev

- sbin

- bin

- danymi (wymagana duża odporność na awarie)

----------

## SlashBeast

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> Jakie najlepiej zastosować fs do partycji z:
> 
> - maszynami wirtualnymi (tylko pliki vdi)
> 
> - var
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy powinienes sie w to bawic, bo widac, ze nie masz zielonego pojecia o tym co chcesz zrobic.

Dla przykladu, /etc nie postawisz na osobnej partycji, musial bys je montowac przed odpaleniem /sbin/init a nie jest to mozliwe (dobra jest, zrobilem juz tak kiedys, via initramfs, ale to juz wyzszy stopien szpanu), /dev jest to tmpfs, ktory robi udev, wiec tutaj nie masz co montowac, /bin? Powaznie? Ten katalog ma mniej niz 10 Mega, wiecej wyjdzie Cie na indeksy partycji niz na pliki tam.

----------

## lsdudi

 *and1987 wrote:*   

> Jakie najlepiej zastosować fs do partycji z:
> 
> - maszynami wirtualnymi (tylko pliki vdi)
> 
> - var
> ...

 

napewno chcesz aż tak intensywnie rozbijać? jest jakiś sensowny powód odzielania /bin /sbin /etc /dev /usr  komplikujesz sobie jedynie sekwencje uruchamiania

czy w pozostałych przypadkach będą w tych katalogach "systemowych" jakieś specjalne dane? Jeśli nie to zrób sobie parogigowe / i wydziel sobie bardziej specyficzne zasoby na lvmie.

vdi to pewnie tak samo jak do vdk, xfs jest polecany (ale poczytaj kiedy nie używać xfs'a)

co do danych ext3/ext4 bo popularne i w miarę łatwe do odzyskania ale zdarzały mi się sytuacje gdzie nic nie dało rady. Więc może pomyśl o backupie.

----------

## one_and_only

Co do FS, to o ile wiele z nich MOŻE gubić dane przy utracie zasilania (co się w zasadzie nie zdarza) czy twardym resecie (zdarza się u mnie czasem w związku z różnymi dziwnymi patchami na jądrze itp), to XFS gubi je ZA KAŻDYM RAZEM. Takie przynajmniej miałem doświadczenia: uruchomione Chromium i KDE, po twardym resecie profil przeglądarki uszkodzone i ustawienia widgetów/pasków KDE zaginione.

----------

## and1987

System ma służyć jako desktop i w miedzy czasie do zabawy z maszynami wirtualnymi (VirtualBox i GNS3). Zależy mi żeby dziłało to wydajnie. Co myślicie o takim ustawieniu? 

```

   /boot                     - RAID 1     (100 MB)  ext2

   /                         - RAID 1     (2 GB)    ext3 / ext4?

   /usr                      - RAID 1     (7 GB)    ext3

   /var                      - RAID 1     (5 GB)    ext3

   /swap                     - RAID 0     (2GB)

   /tmp                      - RAID 0     (1 GB)    ?

   /home                     - RAID 1     (20 GB)   ext4

   Wirtualne_maszyny1        - RAID 0     (80 GB)  xfs

   Wirtualne_maszyny2        - RAID 0     (70 GB)  xfs

   Dane1                     - RAID 1               ext3   

   Dane2                     - RAID 1               ext2

   Dane3                     - RAID 1               ext4

```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Co myślicie o takim ustawieniu? 

 

Jak chcesz /tmp na raidzie, to zamiast dysku weź młynek do kawy.  :Wink: 

Ja mam /tmp w ramie (tmpfs),  podobnie /var/tmp, i poza ekstremalnymi  przypadkami, jak kompilacje {Open,Libre}office, czy Qemu-kvm, na wszystko to wystarcza.

Ramu mam 4 Giga.

```
grep tmpfs /etc/fstab

tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   mode=1777,defaults,nosuid,nodev   0   0

tmpfs   /var/tmp   tmpfs   noatime   0   0

tmpfs   /var/run   tmpfs   noexec,nosuid,nodev     0     0

# tmpfs   /var/spool/havp   tmpfs   noexec,nosuid,nodev,mand   0   0

shm   /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults   0   0

```

```
free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          4026       3869        156          0        145       1765

-/+ buffers/cache:       1959       2067

Swap:         4094         49       4045
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

